# Blazin Pistachios.



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 31, 2021)

Made these quite a few times.

Will get pics this weekend.

Small batch

1 T butter
3 T pickling liquid from a jar of pickled jalapenos
3 T green Tabasco sauce (jalapeno)
1 t Worcestershire sauce
1/2 t salt
2 C unshelled pistachio nuts

Bring your smoker to it's appropriate cooking temp. 
In a skillet, melt the butter with the pickling liquid, Tabasco and Worcestershire sauces, and salt.  Stir in the pistachios and coat well.
Transfer the pistachios to a shallow, nonreactive, smokeproof dish or piece of heavy-duty foil molded into a small tray.
Place the nuts in the smoker and cook until dried and fairly crisp, about 50 to 60 minutes at a temperature of 225 degrees Farenheit to 250 degrees Farenheit.
Transfer the nuts to absorbent paper to cool.  Serve them immediately or keep in covered jar for several days.


Large batch.

*INGREDIENTS*



1 cup Green Tabasco
1 cup pickled jalapeno juice
5 tablespoons of butter
1 and 1/2  tablespoons of salt or your favorite rub
1/3 cup Worcestershire Sauce
3 lbs of Pistachios

*PREPARATION AND COOKING*



Start your smoker/grill adjusting set point temperature to 225 degrees.
In a large mixing bowl, melt butter and combine with all of the ingredients except for the pistachios. Stir until mixed well.
Add the pistachios to the bowl and mix well, until all of the pistachios are thoroughly coated.
Place the coated pistachios is a long foil pan and verify that your set point temperature has been reached.
Smoke at 225 degrees for 2 hours, rotating foil pan at the 1 hour mark, top to bottom and front to back.
If necessary, smoke at 200 for an additional hour until pistachios are dry.
Enjoy!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 31, 2021)

Sounds like a great snack! Would this work for peanuts also?
Jim


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for the recipe! Bookmarked to support my pistachios addiction...like I needed help???? LOL!
John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 31, 2021)

Sounds good Rick.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 31, 2021)

As stated, "Bookmarked" those sound excellent.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow smoked   pistachio nuts and hellapino juice . That sounds like a great snack, big like and book marked for later
Thanks for the recipe

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 31, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Sounds like a great snack! Would this work for peanuts also?
> Jim


I dont see why not. might have to shell em first.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2021)

Sounds awesome to me! We love pistachios & heat!
I’d probably have to make a double batch!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 1, 2021)

I didnt want to go to one of the big box places today, went to winn dixie and publix, no larger bags.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 3, 2021)

Made a small batch today.














Got the kettle going and vented down to 263*














Take spatula out and toss em around in the pan a few times.

Done. Now let em cool down.


----------



## chopsaw (May 14, 2021)

Those look great . Did some almonds with the Everglades cactus dust last week . 
Came out good , but not a good bind with the seasoning . 
So looking for a fix , and I think I found it . 
Try this method for round 2 today .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2021)

Sounds & Looks Awesome, Rick!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------

